# OMG Debbie Harry!



## Northerner (Jun 29, 2010)

She'll be 65 tomorrow! I saw her in concert in 1978 and thought she was gorgeous (not as much as KB, obviously!)

Happy 65th Debbie!


----------



## Steff (Jun 29, 2010)

stunning looking lady 

Many happy returns Debs.


----------



## ypauly (Jun 29, 2010)

I had a life size poster on my bedroom wall back in the early eighties.


----------



## PhilT (Jun 30, 2010)

I was a big fan of Blondie and still have my original vinyl copy of Denis Denis!


----------



## Caroline Wilson (Jun 30, 2010)

Happy Birthday Debbie Harry.

I have fond memories if the tune Denis Denis, it was in the charts around the time I was courting, and Iused to drive my now hubby by seeing 'Denis Dennis I got a crush on you' to him!


----------



## Donald (Jun 30, 2010)

I enjoyed Blondie in the 70s 80s and got a few of here tapes.


----------



## scootdevon (Jun 30, 2010)

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY DEBBIE HARRY & thank you for the great songs also *


----------



## RachelT (Jul 1, 2010)

When i was a kid i used to think she was the coolest girl on the planet...she probably still is...Happy Birthday Debbie!


----------

